# Who's not using steroids, trt or hgh list.



## marso_thehed (Aug 1, 2009)

Righto give me 5 guys who you think are clean.
Roy Nelson 
Frankie Edgar 
Demian Maia 
Stephan Struve 
Mark Hunt
If any of these guy have been or do get done for steroids I will never watch mma again.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

marso_thehed said:


> Righto give me 5 guys who you think are clean.
> Roy Nelson
> Frankie Edgar
> Demian Maia
> ...


Is this because of the Overeem thing? Ive defended the guy plenty of times based on the whole "innocent until proven otherwise" thing, but come on. Was anyone really surprised that the guy was popped for high testosterone levels? I mean seriously, the dude made some incredible muscle gains in a somewhat short period of time and looked like a super hero. I wouldnt let his positive test change your view on mma, many people were suspicious of the guy for a long time...Turns out they were correct.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Fedor


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This thread is pointless, it'll only lead to fighter bashing and rampant speculation!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Why would Nelson be on your list? He's been caught for roids a bunch of times.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I would be shocked if any of these 50 guys tested positive for a Steroid/TRT/HGH

Ryan Bader
Pat Barry
Joseph Benavidez
Michael Bisping
Tim Boetsch
Rob Broughton
Danny Castillo
Donald Cerrone
Phil Davis
Nate Diaz
Nick Diaz
TJ Dillashaw
Junior Dos Santos
Urijah Faber
Pablo Garza
Forrest Griffin
Melvin Guillard
Dan Hardy
Benson Henderson
Johnny Hendricks
Dave Herman
Cung Le
Jon Jones
Josh Koshceck
Lyoto Machida
Court McGee
Chad Mendes
Ivan Menjivar
Frank Mir
Matt Mitrione
Roy Nelson
Ross Pearson
BJ Penn
Anthony Pettis
Nick Ring
Daniel Roberts
Ben Rothwell
Shogun Rua
Mike Russow
Paul Sass
Matt Serra
Jake Shields
Aaron Simpson
Brian Stann
Stephen Thompson
Miguel Torres
Chris Weidman
Cain Velasquez
Brendan Vera
Jacob Volkmann

Basically the way I see it, the guys who came up through the NCAA are either clean or we know are on TRT. Guys that fought four times in a year I don't think that gives them enough time to cycle. Also I think their are certain camps that have never had any steroid issues (Team Alpha Male, Wolfslair and Ceasar Gracie) so I would say those guys are clean.

The guys that wouldn't surprise me, guys that came from Japan, Brazil, and Eastern Europe. Japan because of Pride and the drug issues there, Brazil because of the guys that come out as physical freaks of nature that also seem to physically break down quickly. Also from America the Florida and Vegas camps have always been sort of sketchy. I believe that availability to PED's is a big thing to consider.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Royce Gracie tested positive so as far as I'm concerned you couldn't rule anyone out 100%. Royce is one the most "normal" looking guys to ever fight so you can't put a whole lot of faith in prediction by size/physique.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

This thread would be better to name fighters we think have used or do! I'll start!

Frank mir
Gsp
Alves
Belfort


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone who did not test osotive after the surprize drug test could be considered clean.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Danny Downes.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

marso_thehed said:


> Stephan Struve


Funny enough I have mentioned a few times to friends while watching a card with Struve on it that he needed to go on the Overeem diet. Struve needs to bulk up and at his height and frame it will be hard to do without some "assistance" of some form.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I highly doubt the following fighters use any perfomance enhancers:

Shogun Rua
Anderson Silva
Wanderlei Silva
Nick Diaz
BJ Penn
Roy Nelson
Brandon Vera
Jose Aldo


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I highly doubt the following fighters use any perfomance enhancers:
> 
> Shogun Rua
> Anderson Silva
> ...


I don't know about Wanderlei.

I know it was many years ago but Wanderlei in Pride looked like a completely different person than Wanderlei we see today, maybe it's just because of the plastic surgery/new weight class but he's significantly smaller than he was back then.

I'd like to believe he didn't use PEDS but I'd not be shocked if I found out he did.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know about Wanderlei.
> 
> I know it was many years ago but Wanderlei in Pride looked like a completely different person than Wanderlei we see today, maybe it's just because of the plastic surgery/new weight class but he's significantly smaller than he was back then.
> 
> I'd like to believe he didn't use PEDS but I'd not be shocked if I found out he did.


I dont know he's always looked the same to me especially if you look at his fight earlier in his career in the UFC(Vitor vs Silva 1, Tito vs Silva).

And for reminding me.. I highly doubt Lyoto uses PEDs either.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick Diaz
Nate Diaz
Anderson
Brian Stann
JDS


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know about Wanderlei.
> 
> I know it was many years ago but Wanderlei in Pride looked like a completely different person than Wanderlei we see today, maybe it's just because of the plastic surgery/new weight class but he's significantly smaller than he was back then.
> 
> I'd like to believe he didn't use PEDS but I'd not be shocked if I found out he did.


I wouldn't be shocked. Huge Wandy fan. But truth is, many guys used in Pride because the testing was basically non-existent. 

I don't think he has been using in the UFC, but perhaps in Pride.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

mark coleman obviously


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

marso_thehed said:


> Righto give me 5 guys who you think are clean.
> Roy Nelson
> Frankie Edgar
> Demian Maia
> ...


BJ Penn (he didn't have strength or endurance advantage over his opponents)


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know about Wanderlei.
> 
> I know it was many years ago but Wanderlei in Pride looked like a completely different person than Wanderlei we see today, maybe it's just because of the plastic surgery/new weight class but he's significantly smaller than he was back then.
> 
> I'd like to believe he didn't use PEDS but I'd not be shocked if I found out he did.



Wanderlei has said himself that he never did steroids, and that they do test in Japan.Doesn't really matter because he's still one of the best ever and about 85% of MMA fighters are probably on performance enhancers of some sort and it's becoming really annoying.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bknmax said:


> Wanderlei has said himself that he never did steroids, and that they do test in Japan.Doesn't really matter because he's still one of the best ever and about 85% of MMA fighters are probably on performance enhancers of some sort and it's becoming really annoying.


Overeem said he never took steroids either.

Just because someone said it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP. 

You disrespectful motherfuckers.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Overeem said he never took steroids either.
> 
> Just because someone said it doesn't make it true.


Oh i thought we were in that movie Invention of Lying,to beat fighters like Arona you have to fight fire with fire.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Chael Sonnen
Dan Henderson
Shane Carwin
Nate Marqaudt
GSP


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Jon Jones is on no one's list?

Hmm...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

trimco said:


> Jon Jones is on no one's list?
> 
> Hmm...


He's on my list

NEGED!

*(kidding)*

for now

*its cool*

don't do it again

*sleep well*

I'll be waiting


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The only thing Jon Jones is on is his own dick.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The only thing Jon Jones is on is his own dick.


... I bet its a tiny dick too.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

BJ Penn. You can take that to the bank.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

so many more guys are on some form of Vitamin S than most would realize.


----------

